#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-12-02
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/02/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<sarg> hi
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-12-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/05/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<Krafty-Buntu> Anyone actively answering questions?
<tedtrf> will there be a 13.04 lts?
